# Molly's new puppy cut



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Molly had suddenly developed so many matts in her hair apparently due to her adult coat coming in that I decided to have her cut in a shortish puppy coat. I am really pleased with it :thumbsup:

My signature photo is of Molly a few weeks ago in her longer coat, it was actually longer than this when I had her cut, but forgot to take a photo. What do you think?

I think I like this shorter coat on me....
























I had my belly cut too...








I thought I'd show off and show you my belly again....








Mummy, haven't you taken enough photos of my now....








Please mummy, stop taken photos, I am getting bored now....








This length is so much easier to manage, I didnt want her cut too short, because the weather in England isnt as good as in the US, but we like it


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Oh Molly, you look so cute!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Molly looks adorable. :wub::wub: And it is sooo much easier to take care of them with shorter coats - more time for fun rather than grooming And I love that last shot of her beautiful face. :tender:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Molly is very adorable :wub2: The shorter body is way easier to care for isn't it?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

She looks precious! With the shorter body, she could wear a sweater when it's cold and not get matted. She has a beautiful face too!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

She looks cute with her new cut  
I bet she'll be happy with it as well because when I gave my girl a new cut, she's so happy because she felt much more lighter w/o her 'coat' lol


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Molly looks lovely ,i think her new cut realy suits her.


----------



## MylittleMolly (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you all so much - I really do think she likes it - I havent tried her dresses on since her trim, they will look really baggy on her now lol. I think I will try and keep it this short, I just hope her coat doesnt grow too quick or it will be an expensive summer lol. The only hair I want to grow is the hair on her muzzle, as it got cut accidently by the groomer when she was 5 months old because she wouldnt keep still (as if) and as it has been growing it keeps irritating her eyes and making her tear a lot and it covers her eyes too much. When that grows down again I will be able to see her pretty eyes more


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

well i love her new cut  :wub: she is darling. I especially love the photos of her sitting pretty/beg


----------

